# Shops in edinburgh?



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey im going to be heading down to edinburgh to visit family soon and thought while i was down i would like to have a nosey in any shops that are there.Decided best thing to do would be to ask on here so are there any good shops in edinburgh?Where abouts are they (i dont know edinburgh very well but will ask my aunty)?And what sorta prices do they charge for their leos?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

If you do a search in this section you might be able to find a thread I started about a month odd ago that had a couple of them listed  .


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Cheers will give it a go!


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

quick answer for good rep shops in edinburgh is no. but there is a high rated shop in dumfermline (not been just heard good things) and i go to bathgate to Rintouls


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll only be in edinburgh and wont be able to go anywhere else if that was an option i'd go have a wee nosey at serpentus exotics!Im looking to possibly get a leo!


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

let me know if you find a good one lol.
I only know Aquatic centre went there ages ago they had a few reps. Not sure exactly where it is then (dad took me)


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Is that the aquadabra or something like that?I searched for kaimarions thread and someone has put a link up for directions to that one if it is!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

There is aquacadabra in Edinburgh....they have leos most of the time, loads of beardies etc...i prolly wouldn't bother with there though. When are you going to be in edinburgh? You should deffo try and get to serpentus, they are amazing there.

Anna


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Im heading down end of next week.I dont drive so not sure i could get to serpentus if i could i would as i've heard loads of good things!Id just be interested in having look about as there's only one shop near me so it would be nice to have a nosey at somewhere new!I've been in touch with someone selling a normal leo and just waiting for an email back so hopefully that will work out!


----------

